# Suns acquire Carter/Gortat/Pietrus/1st rd pick



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Not sure how I feel about this. It balances the team out some and I like Gortat though. But it's not the kind of impact move I wanted. 

Plus, it'd suck to see Jrich go for VC.



> Chris_Broussard Magic & Suns closing in on deal to send Hedo/jRich to Phx for Vince and Gortat. "90 pct" chance of it happening, sources say. Within 24 hrs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Done deal. We also get Pietrus and 1st rd pick and ship Clark out.

Getting Pietrus/1st rd pick makes it better. Meh on VC. Hope we ship him somewhere else.



> Chris_Broussard Chris Broussard
> Full deal: Phx sends Hedo/J Rich/Earl Clark to Orlando for Vince/Gortat/Pietrus, 2011 first round pick and cash considerations, sources say


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I want to see what Gentry does with the new players and how he fixes up the rotations before I make any real comment. Though we did need a shake up to say the least.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Suns probably will start Nash-Carter-Hill-Frye-Lopez. But Gortat will play much more than he did in Orlando. Pietrus is a stopper
> 
> 
> This might not be the last Suns deal either. They're still working other avenues. With this trade, they have just as many wings as before.



Paul Coro


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Will they buy VC out?

Pietrus will love this system


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Would the Suns try to leverage Vince's pseudo expiring contract (he has a small buyout for next season) for Iggy?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm hoping they move Vince, though Gortat should hang around. I don't know what we will do with Pietris, but he fits our system perfectly so I don't have a problem with it. Looking at the plausible rotation looks like they're going to be making a move still. There's 1-2 too many wings.

PG: Nash / Dragic
SG: Vince / Pietris / Dudley / Childress
SF: Hill / Childress / Dudley / Pietris
PF: Channing / Hakim / Childress / Gortat
C: RoLo / Gortat / Channing


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh thank god we dumped Hedo! That guy was an albatross! Absolutely useless. Basically this deal was Richardson, and anchor, and salary eater for three rotation players and a big ! next to Carter's name.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I love this trade for us this season. Not sure what we could of resigned Jrich to, I'm guessing he wanted more than what we were willing to pay which is why we didn't extend him along with Dudley.

Carter = jrich in our offense IMO. Atleast close enough to not really be concerned.

Hedo/Clark for Gortat Pietrus and 1st is pretty good if you factor in Hedo's terrible contract. Gortat is slightly overpaid if he gets the same role as he had in Orlando. But atleast he's defensive minded and a solid rebounder. And his offensive game is decent as well. Pietrus seems to love the 3pt shot which is good and bad for us. But his defense is what I love. And his versatility. Pietrus and Jchill are very similar in my eyes and could be great pieces for us.

I'd love to see us try and swing Orlando 1st for Anthony Randolph since the Knicks seems to be very low on him right now and D'Antoni refuses to give him minutes. And NY is looking for 1sts to send to Denver for Melo. Seems like a win win.

Also I've heard little murmuring about possibly deal for Elton Brand. Though his contract sucks, if our training staff can keep him healthy I'd love to see him as our starting PF. Maybe something like Carter, Chill/Pietrus , Warrick and a 1st(conditional) for Iggy and Brand? Philly seems to be desperate to dump Brand's big ass contract, and they even seem willing to move Iggy to free up time for Turner. Gives them 2 expiring/trade chips, a young SF/PF and possibly a pick.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

NOt likely they'd give up Iggy for expirings, he's technically their best player.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> NOt likely they'd give up Iggy for expirings, he's technically their best player.


I hate Brand. I don't want him on the team and if we were to trade for Iggy, it would piss me off to a whole new level. We had Iggy, traded his pick for cash. And now are going to trade for him but at a higher rate. 

Suns should go for Aldridge/Camby/Oden next.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Oden? WTH


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

HB said:


> Oden? WTH


I figure the Suns medical staff can fix him.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Well from what I've read, the Sixers are concerned about their Cap Issues. And I though I remembered some story coming out last summer about that the Sixers would be open to moving Iggy if Brand's contract goes with him. And now they have Turner soooo.....


I don't see Portland trading Aldridge considering the future demise of Roy. Aldridge is their franchise player so to speak right now. Brand has been playing well, granted he will be overpaid no matter how well he plays. Because he won't get back to his All-Star form, but If he can give like 15, 10 and 2. That would be great and our training staff should be able to keep him on the court. That was my thinking anyway. Main goal was to bring Iggy here, which I would love to see.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone know why only the it was only the Magic who got to play the new players tonight? Carter and co. were not active tonight in SA, and Rashard was inactive for the Wizards..

Just wondering really.. not that it would have saved us an ass whoopin from the spurs (it wouldnt have)... but did we not get our physicals done in time?


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I read all players were supposed to pass physicals by Monday morning. So not sure why Magic got their guys but nobody else did.


Also I just read that Carter is apparently thinking about having knee surgery so he could be out a month


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Players are allowed to play as soon they pass their physicals I assume. Ours just took theirs Monday. Should be good to go for Thursday except VC. But he won't need surgery. Apparently, only out 1-2 weeks.



> Gambo620 John Gambadoro
> My word from Suns is that Vince Carter passed his physical does not need arthroscopic surgery on knee and will only miss a week to two


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

But how the heck did VC pass the physical though?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Probably nothing major. Suns staff passes you, you should be fine haha. Though they did stick with Shaq trade being out a month. Even if he was having the surgery, I don't think they'd back out of it either. They want this deal.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I believe Carter said there is nothing structurally wrong. Just some slight swelling from a previous injury. The surgery was just arthroscopic nothing serious.


----------

